# itinomonn sale



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey guys

I just got this email from Maksim.  30% off all itnomonn knives at JNS

30 % Coupon Code: Itinomonn

Oh my wallet....   where is my secret credit card


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Oh man...I just burned a good bit of my budget getting some stuff from knifewear...reading this breaks my heart 

Edit: trying to get text to show up


----------



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

damn thats tempting... probably would of gotten the 210mm kurouchi sujihiki but its too cheap to qualify for free shipping and with $33 shipping otherwise, not worth it.


----------



## bonesetter (Nov 11, 2015)

I've always fancied the western kasumi (240), but I think that's a heavy premium for the handle, and there's a poor review of how the handle feels in a pinch grip


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah the handle and the price is all that's holding me back from the cleavers at $240. 

The kasumi stainless or stainless clad carbons are all fantastic deals with the 30% off.  I might grab another stainless 210 at $112 for a gift


----------



## bonesetter (Nov 11, 2015)

Those cleavers are pretty eye catching

I like the way the kasumi's thin and taper. I would imagine they feel nice in use

Why clad a stainless knife though?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I would guess the cladding material is cheaper than the core steel.  The stainless has a different profile than the stainless clad v2.  It's much flatter


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Most VG10 knives are clad as well, as another example of clad stainless.


----------



## bonesetter (Nov 11, 2015)

foody518 said:


> Most VG10 knives are clad as well, as another example of clad stainless.


Isn't that to get the 'Damascus' san mai'd on though?


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

The way it started coming across to me was to spoof up a knife that was already going to be clad. Sukenari Ginsan and Yoshihiro Ginsan wa-gyuto are a clads knife with no 'Damascus', KU, or Nashiji finish. Tojiro DP is a non-patterned clad VG10 knife. I'm thinking there are cost/failure rates of manufacturer considerations (possibly these high-end core steels are on the brittle side?)


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah, there are other considerations than looks and reactivity.  The cladding is a softer more malleable stainless than the harder core steel.    I have a laser that is stainless clad in stainless.  It is surprisingly non flex-y for how thin it is.  I suspect the cladding had a part in that too.

Anyway I just wanted you guys to know that these price levels are unusual. The biggest sale I have seen from JNS is the 20% december sale.  If you were in the market for any of these already, 30% would probably push you over the edge


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Millions, do US buyers pay VAT?

Also, is your Itinomonn the clad V2 or the StainLess semi SS Maksim has?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

US buyers don't pay VAT.  When you put in your billing/shipping address you should see the price drop.  I believe minimum for free shipping is around $140 USD.

I have the Kasumi 240 V2 stainless clad  and a stainless kasumi 210, and two wa butchers.  All are very good cutters that you should 100% put on a microbevel because they are thin behind the edge.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I just ordered a 240mm gyuto - $153 for an Itinomonn is a no brainer. Thanks for the heads up @MillionsKnives /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Got the 270 burnt chestnut handled Kasumi V2 Stainless for $163 plus one of the Aiiwatani Koppa Kiitas. My budget says no but my heart says yes. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif

Thanks so much for sharing about the sale!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I might be a hoarder...


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

MillionsKnives said:


> I might be a hoarder...


What makes you say that? If you were a true hoarder you wouldn't have mentioned the sale


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

IMO a hoarder buys things they don't need only because they are on sale.  I don't need another gyuto at all.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

MillionsKnives said:


> IMO a hoarder buys things they don't need only because they are on sale. I don't need another gyuto at all.


Oops, right there with you /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## bonesetter (Nov 11, 2015)

*'Itinomonn StainLess Kasumi 240mm Wa Gyuto'*

*...you just bought....*

£60 off for me

Nice one M


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

MillionsKnives said:


> IMO a hoarder buys things they don't need only because they are on sale. I don't need another gyuto at all.


I didn't either - this is my birthday present to myself - /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

my birthday is the 25th.... but nothing really jumping out at me. I think a bunka or a short sujihiki is all i could justify and not available : /


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Just got email from Maksim he's keeping the sale going another day - checkout code = *Itinomonn*. The 180 petty looks like a great line knife. If I didn't have two great knives in that size I'd be all over one of these.





  








P1320596__39024.1454519077.480.480.jpg?c=2




__
mike9


__
Feb 3, 2016


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Mike, I just want to get this straight as I am considering the 270 gyuto, we have all through tomorrow to do this?

Rick


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

The sale started Monday at 10:29 AM.  What he means by "a day" no one knows.  It might end tonight at midnight


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Tonight at midnight.  I email came earlier today while I was out.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Whose timezone though?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I tried the code on the 270 gyuto but the message said, "code does not apply."  Could be because the item is out of stock.  It's 2am in Denmark though.

Ah too bad, it occured to me too late that $150 for that one was just irresistable.  This would have replaced my 10" Vic.  It doesn't see 10min use a week on average, but for $150 what does it matter, at that price you don't need justification, a pleasure just to have it.

Rick


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Hmm the coupon is still up on the main page at the moment.  Did you capitalize the 'I'?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

yup, must be working only for in-stock items.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I actually didn't get anything from this sale,  I figured 4 knives from this line is enough anything else would be repetitive.   I bought a used Sugimoto #6 cleaver today though...


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

No wait, I tried again and the transaction went through.  I am now the owner of an Itinomonn 270 Wa Gyuto for $166 'n change, not 150 but I'm just as happy.

Now do I sell the Vic (haha) or give it away?  Too good to just sit in a drawer, I spent a bit of time thinning the tip and edge, and shaping the handle to fit a righty perfect.

That's the fourth cleaver, isn't it Millions?  At least the forth I know of.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Yep!  I suspect the one I'll like sharpening and using the most is a Heiji because it's wide bevel.  But until I save up $600...  I'll try all the mid priced ones.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Millions, please share what you think about the Sugimoto when it arrives! I have a Suien and keep going back and forth about that using that one more and then lusting for the things that are like 2x its price.


----------



## bonesetter (Nov 11, 2015)

Looks like a revised Western handle just up on the site

Might have gone for one of those instead of the wa I've just ordered





  








P1320609__96658.1454520012.480.480.jpg?c=2




__
bonesetter


__
Feb 4, 2016


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I never actually had a Wa handle, had no plans of getting one soon, don't know that I've even handled one, so I'm thrilled to be getting it.  Even if it sees only 10min use a week.  I might even go out of my way to use it.  I also wanted a good carbon that I can compare edges with the Takamura Migaki.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

My experience on the V2 ones is that they are real thin behind the edge and a bit chippy because of it.  Definitely microbevel.  No problems since I started doing that

Oh on the topic of microbevels, I just learned something.  When I do touch up sharpening on my 5000 grit stone, I did one side then the other and finally re did the microbevel (one sided).   Turns out you can get away with touching up just the microbevel.  Now touch ups take 1/3 the work


----------



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

yeah, definitely microbevel, a little too thin oob

i ended up getting the Rosewood 180mm petty. Wanted a nice carbon for when the 240mm gyuto was too big for the job, and it seemed a bit expensive, for this slot. But the handle looks pretty awesome looking closer at it, and with 30% off, i probably wouldn't find a better deal for such a good looking petty. And my birthday is coming up, so fuck it.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I have the stainless too and that one hasn't had any chipping issues, but I think the steel is just a little bit softer


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

MillionsKnives said:


> My experience on the V2 ones is that they are real thin behind the edge and a bit chippy because of it. Definitely microbevel. No problems since I started doing that
> 
> Oh on the topic of microbevels, I just learned something. When I do touch up sharpening on my 5000 grit stone, I did one side then the other and finally re did the microbevel (one sided). Turns out you can get away with touching up just the microbevel. Now touch ups take 1/3 the work


Do you do a strop stroke on the back side after refreshing the microbevel? How easy /difficult is it to accidentally generate some burr if you inadvertently go at a slightly higher angle than the microbevel?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Should not be a problem, particularly with hard carbon and high angles.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Microbevel is only on your finishing stone, I'm using a Gesshin 5k.  There's not much burr generated at any angle if you're using light pressure

Absolute worst case is I go back and do my normal touch up (edge trailing mostly) and then re do the microbevel.  I found out about this because in addition to all of its other virtues, some people mentioned they use a microbevel as a way to save time.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

To clarify a little further, conventional sharpening and burr removal will leave a significant truncation at the edge apex.  Stropping is meant to narrow this down.  But strop too much and/or too hard and you could pull a wire.  Harder steels though are very forgiving here, especially micro-beveling at elevated angles, and PM steels I think essentially immune.

Rick


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh darn, my money has been refunded.  No explanation was given and since I ordered as a visitor there is no more info about it online.  I'm guessing the knife was actually out of stock as it indicated on my first try, replied to the email for details.

Update:  Maxim is quick with the responses, he's giving me site-wide 30% off on a knife, 270 Itinomonn gyuto though will be back in stock next week.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Maksim is a good guy. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## bonesetter (Nov 11, 2015)

My Kasumi has just come through

I'm impressed

So far I've cut am onion and a carrot, but wow, this drops through like the Kono HD but feels so much less fragile


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Better steel than the Kono I'd say, though fully reactive instead of semi-stainless.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I like V2 as a core steel it takes and holds a nice edge. It's been around for a while, but I've only had one other knife a Yamawaku that used it. My Itinomonn is scheduled for Monday. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## bonesetter (Nov 11, 2015)

The most obvious differences between the kasumi and Kono HD is the Kasumi's distal taper and extra heft. Yet it doesn't seem to give up a jot of cutting finesse and wow factor


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

and it has more blade height


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

I like this one.

http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/itinomonn-kasumi-180mm-wa-santoku/

Or this one

http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/itinomonn-kasumi-240mm-wa-gyuto/

Is that the retailer? Is the 30% sale still on?

Don't know anything about these knives, though.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

@jake t buds sale ended wednesday night


----------



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

i actually got an email that the discount is being continued. also, the 240mm kasumi wa gyuto is in stock. Which means less than $130 for it. which is insane!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

LOL just when i thought it was safe

These just went back in stock too

itinomonn 240mm Kasumi 
itinomonn 180mm Kasumi Nakiri 
Itinomonn Butcher 
itinomonn 180mm Kasumi Santoku 

If you were on the fence on a cheaper knife and needed something to bump up free shipping, I highly recommend giving the butcher knife a try.


----------



## bonesetter (Nov 11, 2015)

I prepped last night's meal with the Kasumi 240 and it is a very good knife indeed

The balance between thin and heft is spot on. The feel of the cutting action is one of total organic total contact and almost zero trauma to what you're cutting


----------



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

yeah, the strength the spine gives it is pretty great. It feels way sturdier than my mac, but cuts easier and sharpens easier as well. A bit more prone to chipping, but thats really it.


----------



## bonesetter (Nov 11, 2015)

^ As M says - micro bevel is your chipping friend


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Question- did anyone else's Itinomonn come with some sort of waxy substance around where the blade tang fits into the handle and the ferrule? Just trying to understand what it is and whether or not I should wipe it off.





  








P1000506.JPG




__
foody518


__
Feb 9, 2016








Also, the handle is huge! I straight up felt like a warrior picking up this knife.


----------



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes, mine did. I think its wax thats used to prevent water from getting into the handle and rusting the steel. I made sure the top of the handle has the cracks sealed with it, then wiped off as much as possible.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Here is how Maksim installs the handles






I've worked with beeswax and it isn't spreadable like that at all unless it is at least 5:1 mineral oil: beeswax

Beeswax and mineral oil are foodsafe; you can wipe it or leave it. I actually use a paste like that to condition the handle and give it some water resistance anyway.


----------



## bonesetter (Nov 11, 2015)

Mine continues with un dented love





  








2016%252520-%2525201.jpg




__
bonesetter


__
Feb 9, 2016


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I can think of various ways of cutting it in, none of which I have the tools or equipment for, so how is the slot in the handle typically gouged out, and for a nice fit?  Burnt in?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

My 240 came yesterday and I used it today to prep a pot of soup today. Nice knife!! After getting everything in the pot I stropped it on chrome oxide followed by diamond at a slightly higher angle and it's very sharp. I like it /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Quote:


Rick Alan said:


> I can think of various ways of cutting it in, none of which I have the tools or equipment for, so how is the slot in the handle typically gouged out, and for a nice fit? Burnt in?


Japanese way is drill a hole and then burn in, but they are using typically softer woods. Harder woods and exotics I have never tried to burn in. They have more oils that heat up the wood unevenly and it could split.

I don't think anything installed by Maksim requires that level of adjustment, we're just talking about wiping some excess beeswax filler


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I used mine again tonight - it's fast becoming my go to gyuto.


----------



## bonesetter (Nov 11, 2015)

^ Remind us what you went for Mike - was it the kasumi?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Yes 240mm Kasumi Gyuto.  I can smell patina building on the core.  Peppers, onions, garlic, etc. eventually it will look blue like my Hiromoto AS.  This is a really nice knife I like the longer flat spot it has compared to my Goko.  It is quite thin behind the edge, but that's not a bad thing.  If you are chopping, or rocking it needs a touch up, but for push cutting and slicing it holds up pretty well.


----------



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

got my petty today a little longer than expected. Its more like 195-200mm, but definitely wanted a larger petty 




  








0211161230b.jpg




__
atatax


__
Feb 11, 2016


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

That's a nice looking knife and would be a great line knife /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

its taking a lot of effort to not cut my house mate's tomato up...


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Wow. I don't think I've ever had such effortless sweet potato cuts /img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

It was a crazy good sale on a line that's already a good value.  Too bad I wasn't feeling the cleaver.  Someone got it and it is definitely on the heavy side for a 'slicing cleaver' at 680g.


----------



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

heh, today the petty taught me blade geometry. Never had a knife with such a wide spine that wasn't tall. So this is why vegetable knives are so tall...


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

What veg are you processing?  Most petty's are not that tall.  Tallest one I know of and own is the Tojiro ITK KU 150 with a white #2 core.  I personally don't think of petty's as a vegetable knife per se.  I use mine for shallot, garlic, parsley, etc.  Also to supreme citrus, trim, lite boning, etc.  I would use yours for a line knife, or short suji type of prep knife where length is a concern.


----------



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

Mike9 said:


> What veg are you processing? Most petty's are not that tall. Tallest one I know of and own is the Tojiro ITK KU 150 with a white #2 core. I personally don't think of petty's as a vegetable knife per se. I use mine for shallot, garlic, parsley, etc. Also to supreme citrus, trim, lite boning, etc. I would use yours for a line knife, or short suji type of prep knife where length is a concern.


I was using it on the line for apples. And yeah, the problem wasn't the height for a petty, it was more the width of the spine for a petty.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Geshin Kagero is a nicely thin petty.  SRS-15 doesn't get as keen as V2, but takes a darn good edge for stainless and has crazy edge retention.  I use it for slicing up all the small stuff, modified pinch grip to keep the knuckles out of the way.


----------



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

I think I just need a better nakiri than my tojiro vg10


----------



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

this is the itinomonn petty compared to the tojiro DP petty, not the best picture, but clearly like 4 or 5 times thicker right above the handle,




  








0217162045.jpg




__
atatax


__
Feb 18, 2016


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

That's disappointing compared to the grinds on the gyutos and the cleaver I've seen.  With the new website design it looks like out of stock items aren't listed.  I wonder if that petty had a choil shot on the website.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Atatax, is the thickness closer to the edge okay?

And, does the spine get thinner going towards the tip? I've got few knives that have thick spines near the handle but then taper out pretty nicely for most of the blade length (seeing this in the more hand-made knives)


----------



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

foody518 said:


> Atatax, is the thickness closer to the edge okay?
> 
> And, does the spine get thinner going towards the tip? I've got few knives that have thick spines near the handle but then taper out pretty nicely for most of the blade length (seeing this in the more hand-made knives)


the spine does taper, but its still pretty thick until you get to the point. The very edge is quite sharp, But like even taking a grape tomato already halved length wise and laying it flat on the cutting board, the resistance from thickness is noticeable, it probably takes more force after breaking the skin than to break the skin of the tomato. And if i cut an apple wedge near the choil of the knife, the wedge will snap off the apple from the pressure the thickness of the knife is creating, and aside from taking way more force than it should, it will create a nasty looking cut. I think i'm basically just going to use it as a short sujihiki. Its really not appropriate for veggies or fruits unless i just use the very tip.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

The Tojiro looks surprisingly thin.


----------



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

i just need to grow some balls and thin it out


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Huh... My "stainless" kasumi 210





  








IMG_20160313_143539.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Mar 13, 2016


----------



## bonesetter (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey man, you've got the cosmos there


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Atatax said:


> the spine does taper, but its still pretty thick until you get to the point. The very edge is quite sharp, But like even taking a grape tomato already halved length wise and laying it flat on the cutting board, the resistance from thickness is noticeable, it probably takes more force after breaking the skin than to break the skin of the tomato. And if i cut an apple wedge near the choil of the knife, the wedge will snap off the apple from the pressure the thickness of the knife is creating, and aside from taking way more force than it should, it will create a nasty looking cut. I think i'm basically just going to use it as a short sujihiki. Its really not appropriate for veggies or fruits unless i just use the very tip.


That is disappointing of course. In dicing tomatoes my 210 Takamura gyuto works great compared to my old 9" slicer, accept the tallness at the tip tends to grab the loose sections on top and pull them from the stack as you finished the cut, whereas the tip on the slicer was not tall enough to do that. Not a deal-breaker at all, but your problem is definitely bigger. That will be no small thinning job.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

I thought the StainLess was a semi stainless alloy?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

If it is semi stainless it might make sense. Pretty fast though. This was 10 min after slicing Steak.

To be fair, I bought this used not through JNS. Mixup totally possible


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

It is semi stainless says the website. Learning so many things!


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

@MillionsKnives - Is that a V2 core? Not semi stainless at all more like White #2, but not as pure as Hitachi Shirogami #2. I'm loving mine /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Mike9 said:


> @MillionsKnives
> - Is that a V2 core? Not semi stainless at all more like White #2, but not as pure as Hitachi Shirogami #2. I'm loving mine :beer:


Not the V2. I have that in 240. This one is the stainless version. I bought specifically for the girlfriend to use. I didn't know it was semi stainless at the time

http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/itinomonn-stainless-kasumi-210mm-wa-gyuto/


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I thought semi stainless took on a dull grey kind of patina, not bright blues like this.  I don't have any other semi stainless to compare to


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

I suppose it's possible the tendencies of blood contact with reactive knives to cause those bright blues is more 'powerful', in a sense, than the relative lessened reactivity of semi stainless


----------



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

So i've been working on my itinomonn petty for awhile now, i think i'm getting pretty close. I'm struggling a little on one side with getting the angle exactly right to smooth out a very specific region of the side, i was wondering if anyone had some tips. some pictures:




  








IMG_20160328_131545521.jpg




__
atatax


__
Mar 28, 2016












  








IMG_20160328_131556626.jpg




__
atatax


__
Mar 28, 2016












  








IMG_20160328_131733395.jpg




__
atatax


__
Mar 28, 2016












  








IMG_20160328_131808069.jpg




__
atatax


__
Mar 28, 2016


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Are you thinning up the entire blade face, up to the spine? 

Do you mean you're having angle holding difficulties, or is it more of not quite being able to hit a certain part of the blade face? Or something else entirely? 

What grit stone are you using?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Whoa - that is a stout grind for a petty even one that long. I don't think my 240 is that thick. I went through a similar thing with my old model Hiromoto AS which had a chunky geometry. Felt like it took forever to thin that bad boy, but I finally tamed it and it's my "work horse" knife. If you can thin that sucker out for line work I admire your tenacity. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Now, please tell me why in hell are you trying to thin a petty? Will you make cirugy with it or just cook?

Please ICEMAN come to my help.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

So it doesnt wedge in shallots of course


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

His issue is it's wedging fragile product to the breaking point and that is not acceptable on the line.


----------



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

foody518 said:


> Are you thinning up the entire blade face, up to the spine?
> 
> Do you mean you're having angle holding difficulties, or is it more of not quite being able to hit a certain part of the blade face? Or something else entirely?
> 
> What grit stone are you using?


Struggling getting the angle perfect to hit the right spot.

I started out on 220, switched to my 120 dia for most of the brunt while switching to the 220 to clean it up. Did some work with a 1000 today, but the shine is high lighting that I've worked to the core in some places


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

On the side with the kanji, looks like the upper part of the blade is more polished. Is that because this is where you are hitting with a 1k stone, or is that an area you haven't yet reached?

Also, righty or lefty?


----------



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

looks like i spent a little more time on it with the 220 after going over it with the 120 in those pictures. I didn't use the 1000 before those pics.  I'm a righty. When i used it at work yesterday it was pretty close to acceptable.  And then i had today off and worked on it quite a bit today with the 220. I think its pretty close to where i want it. I think i got the spine where i want it and right behind the edge is pretty good now, i'm not 100% sure about the transitioning. Its hard to be like ok, i want to get it a little more gradual at this place because its hard to target that very specific place.


----------



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

is there anything i should be doing for maintenance on the rosewood handle?  Tsubaki Oil? some other kind of oil?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I'd say straight mineral oil once in a while if it seems dry.   Couple bucks for a bottle from the pharmacy lasts a long time.

Tsubaki oil is expensive for the handles.  I only use mine for blades if they are inactive a long time.


----------



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

i've never had such trouble getting a shot in focus with decent lighting than this coil shot




  








IMG_20160405_170147642.jpg




__
atatax


__
Apr 5, 2016








but this might be finished product pretty much. but yeah, didn't need to be insanely sharp, just needed it to wedge less in veggies and fruits. Still want it fairly stiff and versatile. Most of the spine is probably like 1/2 as thick as when i started. The kanji was pretty deep, but unfortunately not thick enough, there might be like 2 dots left from it.




  








IMG_20160405_175843113.jpg




__
atatax


__
Apr 5, 2016












  








IMG_20160405_175816031.jpg




__
atatax


__
Apr 5, 2016












  








IMG_20160405_175822354.jpg




__
atatax


__
Apr 5, 2016


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Mineral oil is food safe and will not go rancid.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Anyone who missed this last time or if you're searching for gifts perhaps, I just got this email from Japanese natural stones:

*Hefty 20 % on Everything in the store*

_From 7 November to 10 November _

*Except Shigefusa and Kato knives *

*Coupon Code: November*

Eyeing the toyama noborikoi or the longer version of the wa butcher knife hmmm


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Save me from myself...The Toyama knives are a regular curiosity, and I am eyeing his naturals all the time...


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I have a bunch of stones that work for knives and razors so kamisori straight razors are my next step...


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

MillionsKnives said:


> I have a bunch of stones that work for knives and razors so kamisori straight razors are my next step...


The natural progression!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

The 240mm semi stainless is $181 shipped

http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/itinomonn-stainless-kasumi-240mm-wa-gyuto/

This is the best price on this I've seen.


----------



## aliphares (Jan 7, 2018)

millionsknives said:


> The 240mm semi stainless is $181 shipped
> 
> http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/itinomonn-stainless-kasumi-240mm-wa-gyuto/
> 
> This is the best price on this I've seen.


It's out of stock


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Boy I remember a very few years ago this sale would have netted me a 270 for $140 (just out of stock, I was offered the same price on the next shipment but did not follow through), unless my memory is very creative. But Japanese knives have definitely escalated in price in a short time, probably the Itonomon more than many.


----------



## aliphares (Jan 7, 2018)

rick alan said:


> Boy I remember a very few years ago this sale would have netted me a 270 for $140 (just out of stock, I was offered the same price on the next shipment but did not follow through), unless my memory is very creative. But Japanese knives have definitely escalated in price in a short time, probably the Itonomon more than many.


I remember it being the first name in every sub 200 dollar gyuto recommendation list, same as the tad. Now they're 300+ bucks and that's considering mid level, it's ridiculous to be honest


----------

